# Laminate floor raised up at edges



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

The laminate floor in my apartment got wet in one spot and the edges of the "boards" are raised up. 

Is there any way I can flatten it down again? They aren't drastic - as in curled up or anything. Just raised and you can tell. Really don't want to have to pay to replace the entire floor.

Could I use a warm iron? Weight it down with something? Ideas?


----------



## SueBee (May 28, 2010)

There is nothing that I know of that will fix it. I will never have laminate flooring again because of that.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I dont know how to fix it but I know it is happening at the Walmart in the town next to ours. Almost broke my neck the other day when my sandal caught on it.


----------

